# Geht ihr zur Wahl?



## riedochs (27. September 2009)

Gebt ihr eure Stimme ab oder ist es euch egal?


----------



## Malkav85 (27. September 2009)

Natürlich geh ich wählen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. September 2009)

[x] Ja, ich gehe

Gleich zur Mittagszeit xD
Das elend von Regierung kann man nicht weiter dulden


----------



## heartcell (27. September 2009)

[x] ja ich gehe

aber nach dem mittag^^


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2009)

Ich habe schon vor zwei Wochen gewählt.


----------



## highspeedpingu (27. September 2009)

Ich war schon.


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (27. September 2009)

Ich würde, wenn ich dürfte.

[x] Bin noch nicht wahlberechtigt.


----------



## Shady (27. September 2009)

[x]Ja, ich gehe
Definitiv!


----------



## davehimself (27. September 2009)

ja, aber nur aus protest um den gewinnern NICHT meine stimme zu geben. das ist etwas was viele nicht wissen. wer meint es bringt nichts, soll wie ich zumindest seine stimme als ungültig abgeben um nicht seine stimme automatisch den gewinnern zu geben!!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2009)

[X] nein ich gehe nicht wählen


----------



## theLamer (27. September 2009)

[X]Ja, ich gehe


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

[X]_Bin noch nicht wahlberechtigt._

Würde aber so oder so nicht gehen. Diese Leute da, die sich "Politiker" schimpfen, sind mit alle zu blöd.


----------



## affenhirn (27. September 2009)

_[x] Bin noch nicht wahlberechtigt_

Ich werde die Wahl aber trotzdem im Fernsehen verfolgen da es mich ja auch betrifft.

Und wer nicht wählt sollte sich dann auch nicht beschweren


----------



## Maggats (27. September 2009)

ich geh gleich mal


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. September 2009)

[X] Ja, ich gehe...

Denn es ist meiner Meinung nach ein Privileg, das jeder von uns nutzen sollte, der schon wahlberechtigt ist und die Leute, die nicht gehen, kann ich absolut nicht verstehen...

greetz


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2009)

Schon lange per Briefwahl gewählt. Wählen gehen sollte man schon.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. September 2009)

Jepp, gleich gehts los mit den Kreuzchen


----------



## heartcell (27. September 2009)

so hab meine kreuzchen gemacht^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Ich hab schon seit längerem gewählt.


----------



## exa (27. September 2009)

davehimself schrieb:


> ja, aber nur aus protest um den gewinnern NICHT meine stimme zu geben. das ist etwas was viele nicht wissen. wer meint es bringt nichts, soll wie ich zumindest seine stimme als ungültig abgeben um nicht seine stimme automatisch den gewinnern zu geben!!!



das bringt absolut gar nichts!!!

guck mal hier:
Irrtum 6: Ungültige Stimmzettel beeinflussen die Wahl - Bundestagswahl - FOCUS Online

ich war grad wählen, und ich habe auch nicht den "Gewinnern" meine Stimme gegeben, aber dennoch gültig gewählt!



Two-Face schrieb:


> [X]_Bin noch nicht wahlberechtigt._
> 
> Würde aber so oder so nicht gehen. Diese Leute da, die sich "Politiker" schimpfen, sind mit alle zu blöd.



auch ne sehr geile Einstellung... es geht doch hier nicht um die Politiker, sondern um das was du willst!!!
Durch so ne Einstellung hilfst du NPD und Konsorten, die haben nämlich ihre Stammwählerschaft, und gewinnen dadurch Prozente...


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

War schon wählen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Würde aber so oder so nicht gehen. Diese Leute da, die sich "Politiker" schimpfen, sind mit alle zu blöd.


 
Genau das ist aber das Falsche.
Gib deine Stimme einer Partei, die deiner MEinung nach deine Interessen vertreten, egal wie klein sie ist.

Gerade dann haben auch die kleineren mal eine Chance, größer zu werden.


----------



## Rizzard (27. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gerade dann haben auch die kleineren mal eine Chance, größer zu werden.



Ist auch wieder so ein Thema. Man kann denen zwar ne Stimme geben, doch diese hätte man anderweitig bei einer "großen" Partei wohl besser benutzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist auch wieder so ein Thema. Man kann denen zwar ne Stimme geben, doch diese hätte man anderweitig bei einer "großen" Partei wohl besser benutzt.


 
Öhm, wieso besser genutzt?
Stell dir mal vor, durch derartige Gedanken kommen die Piraten in den Bundestag und schwarz/gelb brauchen sie für eine Regierungsbildung. Das wäre doch was, oder nicht?
Die Grünen haben auch mal so angefangen.


----------



## AlterKadaver (27. September 2009)

[x] Ich bin noch nicht wahlberechtigt.

Aber ab nächstem Jahr gehe ich auch


----------



## Speedi (27. September 2009)

[X] Bin noch nicht wahlberechtigt.

Dauert auch noch ein bisschen, aber wenn ich dürfte, würde ich gehen!


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

habs getan..


----------



## der_yappi (27. September 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> habs getan..



Dito

War heute morgen meine Kreuzchen machen


----------



## Bucklew (27. September 2009)

Ich war gerade und hab sogar der Forsa meine Wahl mitgeteilt. Die heutige Hochrechnung hat also zumindest eine Piratenstimme


----------



## McZonk (27. September 2009)

Hab schon


----------



## Batas (27. September 2009)

[x] Noch nicht wahlberechtigt. Schade eigentlich


----------



## freakywilli3 (27. September 2009)

Ich war gerade Wählen mein erstes mal obwohl ich schon 28 bin nur finde ich wie das abging sehr komisch die wolten noch nicht mal den ausweis sehen obwohl das doch pflicht ist und es war auch nichts los da.


----------



## Shady (27. September 2009)

Oh man... Die Wahlbeteiligung is ja nich gerade hoch.
Bin auf die erste Prognose gespannt...


----------



## mr_sleeve (27. September 2009)

[x] Bin noch nicht wahlberechtigt.


----------



## iceman650 (27. September 2009)

ich würde, wenn ich dürfte...


----------



## maiggoh (27. September 2009)

Bin eig zum 1. mal wahlberechtigt, aber war heute nicht weil ich nachdenklich war heute wegen ner privaten angelegenheit. Is zwar ne blöde Ausrede aber die Wahl heute war mir nicht so wichtig, obwohl ich normal politik ernst nehme und wichtig finde. Also ich wäre gegangen wenn nicht die private Angelegenheit wäre. 
MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. September 2009)

Natürlich hab ich gewählt ^^

So, Spannung, noch 3 min, dann wissen wir wies ausgehen wird ....


----------



## riedochs (27. September 2009)

Laut Spiegel Online der aktuelle Stand:

CDU: 35,2 Prozent
 SPD: 22,5 Prozent
FDP: 15,0 Prozent 
 Grüne: 10,5 Prozent
Linke: 12,5 Prozent


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen, dann wird das eine Fahrt in die Hände der Wirtschaftsverbände und Lobbyisten regieren das Land.


----------



## Player007 (27. September 2009)

[x] _Ja, ich gehe

War schon 

Gruß
_


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2009)

Kleine Info an die Piratenwähler:

*2%*

Nicht schlecht.


----------



## riedochs (27. September 2009)

Haben die Ostdeutschen nichts aus 40 Jahren Stasi gelernt? 27,5% für die Linken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Kleine Info an die Piratenwähler:
> 
> *2%*
> 
> Nicht schlecht.


 
Das wird aber von den Parteien nicht beachtet werden. 
Schwarz/gelb wird der Politik der Union weiter machen, aber es kommt jetzt noch der Faktor der Liberalen dazu, was die machen, weiß man ja.


----------



## Lindt (27. September 2009)

Warum leben soviele Idioten in diesem Land?


----------



## KempA (27. September 2009)

Nach diesen ersten Prognosen könnt ich echt kotzen....


----------



## einblumentopf (27. September 2009)

recell schrieb:


> Nach diesen ersten Prognosen könnt ich echt kotzen....



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2009)

Super wir bekommen schwarz- gelb....-.-

[X] Ja ich geh wählen!

Habe zwei mal Links wie immer...


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (27. September 2009)

Wird Schwarz - Gelb, reicht locker durch die Überhangmandate der FDP.

Nicht gut... Aber wenigstens 2% für die Piraten, ohne Tauss wärens vielleicht bisschen mehr geworden.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2009)

Die konnte ich nicht wählen haben bei uns keinen Kandidaten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

CrimsoN 1.7 schrieb:


> Habe zwei mal Links wie immer...


 
Du warst das also. 

Tja, die Banken und Wirtschaftsunternehmen werden den roten Teppich ausrollen und schon mal ihre Abteilungen beauftragen, neue Gesetzte zu formen.
Die Subventionierung der Atomkraft als Beispiel.


----------



## kevinl (27. September 2009)

Ich hätte ja auch für die Piraten gestimmt, aber die waren in meinem Wahlkreis nicht aufgestellt.
Also hab ich meine Stimme der FDP gegeben.

Gruß KEvin


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Tja, dann hättest du eher die Grünen nehmen sollen. 
Warte mal ab, in 4 Jahren werden die Piraten überall wählbar sein.


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (27. September 2009)

Bundestagswahl: Beteiligung könnte auf neuen Tiefststand sinken | tagesschau.de

Traurige Sache...


----------



## KempA (27. September 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja auch für die Piraten gestimmt, aber die waren in meinem Wahlkreis nicht aufgestellt.
> Also hab ich meine Stimme der FDP gegeben.
> 
> Gruß KEvin


----------



## kevinl (27. September 2009)

Ja, ich hatte dann aber doch kein Bock auf Tempolimit auf Autobahnen.


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (27. September 2009)

Dass die Nazis in Brandenburg nicht einziehen können freut mich (:


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte dann aber doch kein Bock auf Tempolimit auf Autobahnen.


 
Das ist nicht das Problem mit den Grünen, aber die FDP wird mehr Probleme mit sich bringen. 



AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Dass die Nazis in Brandenburg nicht einziehen können freut mich (:


 
Jep, sehr gut, immerhin das, die DVU Wähler sind vom rechten Lager ins linke gewechselt.


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (27. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, sehr gut, immerhin das, die DVU Wähler sind vom rechten Lager ins linke gewechselt.



Joa, letztes mal mit über 6% schon krass gewesen.

Auch in S-H sind die Nazis nicht drin. Gute Sache.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2009)

> Ich hätte ja auch für die Piraten gestimmt, aber die waren in meinem Wahlkreis nicht aufgestellt.
> Also hab ich meine Stimme der FDP gegeben.
> 
> Gruß KEvin



   

Die DVU hat  in SH nicht mal die 2% bekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Auch in S-H sind die Nazis nicht drin. Gute Sache.


 
In den westlichen Bundesländern haben die Rechten eh keine Chance.


----------



## riedochs (27. September 2009)

Ist auch besser so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so.


 
Die Piraten aber auch nicht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2009)

> In den westlichen Bundesländern haben die Rechten eh keine Chance.




Was soll denn das heißen ?
Sonst alles kunsper bei dir...?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

CrimsoN 1.7 schrieb:


> Was soll denn das heißen ?
> Sonst alles kunsper bei dir...?


 
Wieso, ist doch offensichtlich. Wenn die Rechten mal in den Landtag einziehen, dann nur im Osten.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. September 2009)

Richtig....speziell in Sachsen wird häufig die NPD gewählt...

greetz


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2009)

Ich wohne in Sachsen und die NPD hate vor 5 Jahren mehr als 10% jetzt bei der Wahl. Gerade mal 5.x% Die habe sich um 50% verschlechtert meine guter. Und die Linken hatte bei und mehr als 2x%. !


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

CrimsoN 1.7 schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Sachsen und die NPD hate vor 5 Jahren mehr als 10% jetzt bei der Wahl. Gerade mal 5.x% Die habe sich um 50% verschlechtert meine guter. Und die Linken hatte bei und mehr als 2x%. !


 
Das ist ja auch sehr gut, nur warum hatten sie mal 10% und wieso haben sie heute noch rund 5%?
Das muss du dich auch mal fragen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2009)

Weil die mercken das die NPD nicht weiter is also sinnlose Parolen nix bringen. 
Und wenn man sag Kinderschäder sollen hingerichte werden. 
Da dann aber selber einer von denn KinderProns auf dem Pc hat und dafür in denn Kanst kommt is schon geil


----------



## Raeven (27. September 2009)

Ich geh gerne zur Wahl. Schließlich will ich auch ein Teil der Politsatiere sein.


----------



## utacat (27. September 2009)

[x] ja, ich war wählen und werde immer wieder wählen solange es keine Wahl-O Mats gibt.
Warum erstaunt mich die Hochrechnung nicht?
Weil ich aus Thüringen komme und das Hick-Hack um die Machtposition kenne. Da geht es nicht um Sozialpolitik, sondern nur um die Sicherung der eigenen Pfründe. Der Mensch und sein Wohlergehen bleiben aussen vor ( ausgenommen Politker und Wirtschaftsbosse).

MfG utacat


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

so, nach dem ergebniss wars das letzte mal.. wenn das so stimmt was die bild schreibt.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau das ist aber das Falsche.
> Gib deine Stimme einer Partei, die deiner MEinung nach deine Interessen vertreten, egal wie klein sie ist.
> 
> Gerade dann haben auch die kleineren mal eine Chance, größer zu werden.



Es gibt mehrere Parteien, die meine Interessen halbwegs vertreten, aber die haben auf der anderen Seite alle wieder ihre Nachteile. 
Mich kotzt das gesamte System an: Anstatt sich zusammenzuhocken und ein Problem gemeinsam zu lösen, schlägt man sich mit unterschiedlichen Lösungen, die deutlich walhkampf-orientiert sind, die Rübe ein. Nö, erst wenn sich unsere Politker mal am Riemen reißen, überlege ich mir ob ich wählen gehe.


----------



## Philster91 (27. September 2009)

[x] Ja, ich gehe bzw. war schon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist auch wieder so ein Thema. Man kann denen zwar ne Stimme geben, doch diese hätte man anderweitig bei einer "großen" Partei wohl besser benutzt.



Es ging aber um Leute, die gar nicht wählen gehen, weil sie eh keinem der großen ihre Stimme gönnen.
Wenn sie die statt dessen den kleinen geben würden, hätte das zwar keinen direkten politischen Einfluss, aber es steigert die Chancen, dass die großen Parteien auf neue Inhalte aufmerksam werden und es verbessert die finanzielle Lage der kleinen Parteien - auf dass die nicht immer ganz so klein bleiben. (wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss: begeistern tut mich da keine. Auch wenn die Violetten einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert versprechen  )



riedochs schrieb:


> Laut Spiegel Online der aktuelle Stand:
> 
> CDU: 35,2 Prozent
> SPD: 22,5 Prozent
> ...




(wieso glaub ich nur, dass 100% aller Wähler dieses Ergebniss so interpretieren?  )



kevinl schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte dann aber doch kein Bock auf Tempolimit auf Autobahnen.



Wenn die Randdekoration im Stau dein wichtigstes Interesse ist... 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Parteien, die meine Interessen halbwegs vertreten, aber die haben auf der anderen Seite alle wieder ihre Nachteile.
> Mich kotzt das gesamte System an: Anstatt sich zusammenzuhocken und ein Problem gemeinsam zu lösen, schlägt man sich mit unterschiedlichen Lösungen, die deutlich walhkampf-orientiert sind, die Rübe ein. Nö, erst wenn sich unsere Politker mal am Riemen reißen, überlege ich mir ob ich wählen gehe.



*volle Zustimmung*
Ich könnte mir auch aus 3 Parteien meine Lieblingspartei zusammensetzen und würde sogar für jede meiner Forderungen jeweils eine Überschneidung von zwei Wahlversprechern finden.
Aber ich weiß genau, das die sich in einer realen Regierungskoalition jeder in einem Feld profilieren wollten und dass sich da jeder das Feld nimmt, auf dass die anderen am ehesten verzichten können - mit dem Ergebniss, dass in einer Koalition aus diesen 3 Parteien nicht eins meiner Interessen vertreten werden würde.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. September 2009)

Hach ja, "epic fail", so kann man das Wahlergebnis ganz gut zusammenfassen ..... wenigstens gabs für die Piraten 2,1 % 


Wir können ja ne neue Umfrage starten, was uns nun als erstes durch die schwarz/gelbe Lobbykoalition bevorsteht, abgeschafter Kündigungsschutz, Mehrwertsteuererhöhung, ein schönes neues Überwachungsgesetz .....

Am besten auswandern, wir leben nun offiziell in einem Land, wo die Wähler eine Mehrheit aus Lobby- und Besserverdiener-Arschkriechern gewählt haben .... 



Ich hoffe die SPD lernt daraus, und setzt auf FDP/Union beim nächsten Wahlkampf noch einen drauf, und verspricht die Steuern ganz abzuschaffen / alternativ: Porsche für alle !! Denn wenn irgendwas nicht apssieren wird, dann die Steuererleichterungen mit denen die jetzt auf Wahlviehfang waren, spätestens nächste Woche wird die "aktuell prekäre wirtschaftliche Lage leider keine Steruerleichterungen im großen Stil zulassen" ..... jaja, wer "überzeugt" FDP gewählt hat und in ~6 Monaten am rumheulen ist, was er da gemacht hat und denen irgendwas geglaubt hat: Bitte wegen Blödheit vermöbeln, danke.


----------



## moe (28. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Parteien, die meine Interessen halbwegs vertreten, aber die haben auf der anderen Seite alle wieder ihre Nachteile.
> Mich kotzt das gesamte System an: Anstatt sich zusammenzuhocken und ein Problem gemeinsam zu lösen, schlägt man sich mit unterschiedlichen Lösungen, die deutlich walhkampf-orientiert sind, die Rübe ein. Nö, erst wenn sich unsere Politker mal am Riemen reißen, überlege ich mir ob ich wählen gehe.


word. nur wär ich auf jeden fall gegangen, wenn ich 3 monate älter wäre. piraten ftw.


----------



## Stormtrooper (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gewählt. 
Das Ergebnis finde ich aber nicht so toll.


----------

